# barrle lock key



## kfm4421 (Mar 28, 2010)

anybody have a barrell lock key for sale


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Good luck. There was someone here last year trying to peddle them for $300 a pop.

You can buy them online, but only if you're a utility company. Some places, it's illegal to own one unless you're with a utility.

Thread 1.

Thread 2.


----------



## Electric Bill (Nov 13, 2009)

http://cabletoolpros.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=20

Check it out, $65.00ea


----------



## 4Runner (Apr 4, 2010)

kfm4421 said:


> anybody have a barrell lock key for sale


You can buy them at Home Depot or Lowes in the tool aisle. Look for Dremel tools and an appropriate cut off wheel.


----------



## RJS3rd (Sep 17, 2009)

I picked up 2 here in Philly from a PECO sub. One works flawlessly the other not so much but the guy also provided an "extractor" set that forcibly removes the lock. Its so worth its weight in gold for us my boss keeps them locked up in the office 

The cost...3 PECO bugs worth 15 bux


----------



## RJS3rd (Sep 17, 2009)

4Runner said:


> You can buy them at Home Depot or Lowes in the tool aisle. Look for Dremel tools and an appropriate cut off wheel.


Thats are fallback but its soo much easier using the key.


----------



## NY ELECTRIC (Sep 27, 2009)

Electric Bill said:


> http://cabletoolpros.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=20
> 
> Check it out, $65.00ea


That looks like just what the doctor ordered. I just bought one the price seems real low lets see if they send it over or maybe some Con Ed goons will show up instead.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

NY ELECTRIC said:


> That looks like just what the doctor ordered. I just bought one the price seems real low lets see if they send it over or maybe some Con Ed goons will show up instead.


please report back if it works. :thumbsup:

~Matt


----------



## GDK 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> please report back if it works. :thumbsup:
> 
> ~Matt


Just got mine in the mail. Nice lookin tool, but it doesn't even fit into the barrel locks i have here.


----------



## zeek714 (Jun 12, 2010)

*Barrell lock key*



kfm4421 said:


> anybody have a barrell lock key for sale


I can tell you how to make one that works 99% of the time....


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

zeek714 said:


> I can tell you how to make one that works 99% of the time....



I can tell you where to buy an angle grinder.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

zeek714 said:


> I can tell you how to make one that works 99% of the time....


Most statistics are made up, 14% of all people know that.



H.J.S.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

zeek714 said:


> i can tell you how to make one that works 99% of the time....


what's with the big font???

Besides, kfm4421 left one minute after making this post and has not been back in the three months since.


----------

